# sliding TV base?



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Anyone ever made a base for a Tv that slides in and out of a cupboard by remote operation?

I have built in wardrobes to the ceiling in my bedroom, and am thinking of fitting the top cupboards with a smallish TV (maybe 32"), but the mechanism would need to slide a platform out pushing the doors open as it goes and then close the doors again when it was retracted.
I dont even know the name of what I'm looking for.


----------



## cerdal (Oct 20, 2012)

Perhaps you could start by dismantling a cuckoo-clock? :grin:


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Sounds like the perfect project for Oliver (@Gaffboat)...................


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

It would be a bit difficult following a program while the TV is bouncing up and down on the end of a spring, so for that idea.... NO.

Yeah, its definitely Oliver territory.
I can do all the work but I have no idea (in terms of descriptions) what I need to order.

And then theres the hydraulic / geared/ cable operated debate to await.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

...I would call it a "first generation inner-outer TV sliderator version 1.3" with optional "bi-directional door handling gizmo"...


I would use a couple of drawer slides, a platform between them, with rounded front corners (capped with some kind of poly edging) to slide the doors open.

You can probably use an old convertible motor and actuators, something like an old Chevy...that will slide the TV in and out with plenty of power. I'm sure there are other mechanisms better suited.

The doors should be on a spring hinge so they can close when the TV slides back in...

I would add an automatic timer that sounds a "cuckoo, cuckoo, cuckoo" on the hour... (thanks to Cerdal for the idea)


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Not too many chevy breakers around here.
Next.
(lol)


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I think there are a lot of “what ifs” involved, Bob. Some fundamental questions would include how much space you have to work with, and a how far out the TV needs to move. There needs to be room behind or under the TV for the push/pull mechanism, and the space required for it will depend on how it is made.

Sliding in and out could be done merely with a platform attached to drawer slides or, more difficultly, with a rail system. You could probably use something like this 3D printer rail set which has rails, a lead screw, and stepper motor to move the TV platform. The cost would be under $40 US, so it isn’t a significant investment. The weight to be shifted may be an issue, and I have no idea about what type of controller device is needed.

The automatic opening and closing of the doors will be the easiest problem to solve.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

With a flat screen TV, you're probably only looking at a couple of inches needed to move the TV out of the cabinet - I'd consider something like the mechanism of a scissor jack, the lead screw can have stops for fully open/fully retracted. Opening the doors could be accomplished by using a gas spring lift, the hinged end mounted to the back of the door and the moving end fixed to the extending mechanism so that moving the TV in and out would automatically open and close the doors. No need for springs on the doors as they would move with the TV. You would have to lay out the lifts so that you get enough movement to open the doors within the travel of the TV. Now, if you wanted the TV to swivel too..................


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

@sunnybob

This sounds like a fun project...I have an idea...

A contest is held, prototypes are made, winner is chosen...Sunnybob provides an all expense paid vacation in Cyprus, on his motorcycle...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

It's all been done...
https://www.accuride.com/en-us/products/1234
https://www.accuride.com/en-us/search?query=CB3620-258TV:+TV+Swivel
That sort of hardware is often found in conference rooms etc.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Oliver, nice idea but I would have to buy a printer and disassemble it, Parts like that are just not avaiiable on my tiny island paradise.

Tom, cant see me winding the scissor jack in and out every night (lol)

Nick, only two problems with that idea...
1/ If I was rich enough to afford to supply that holiday I would be rich enough to pay some high class company to make this for me.
2/ i really should update that pic. it must be 15 years old now. That bike went 6 years ago and my last bike went 4 years ago due to my arthritic hands, but lets face it, I'd rather look at that pic than a current one of me.
But I'll happily buy a few beers for any body who's here on holiday. That, my pension will stretch to.

Dan, those are made for lifting the TV vertically. i know i could adapt it for sliding in and out, but thats silly money there that I dont need to pay for. £400 plus shipping and taxes to get it to me.

There is a lot of room in the top cupboards. I really only need to make a carriage that slides 6 or 8 inches, but operated from a remote control. Counter balance is not a problem. The doors can be fixed to the carriage or just opened with rollers and closed with springs.
Its all about how to move the carriage with the least amount of money spent.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Does the TV actually have to move? I could sit 0.25 to 0.50 inch behind the doors or door.

I'm thinking power tambour door raised to a pocket above the TV.

Something like this https://www.tambortech.com.au/range/electric-doors/


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

No good, its a wall to wall floor to ceiling range of built in wardrobes with cupboards above. Cant change out a couple doors in the middle.
I'm confined to using the existing hinged pair of doors.
The ceiling is 3 metres (10ft) the lower shelf of the cupboard is well over 6 ft above the floor so yes, the TV would have to slide forwards enough to clear the lower lip of the cupboard or we would not see the lower half of the screen.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"Dan, those are made for lifting the TV vertically. i know i could adapt it for sliding in and out, but thats silly money there that I dont need to pay for. £400 plus shipping and taxes to get it to me."

Bob; I didn't see it on my first go-around but I _know_ they make them for horizontal applications as well, along with lazy susan type rotating tables.
Try 'Blum'.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Every time I see the word "Blum" my bank manager texts me to consider alternatives.

The ideal would be a window motor from an old scrap car, but Then I cant run cables around the walls of the bedroom.
the brain will continue to cogitate and ruminate.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Got pictures Bob?


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Get the window motor from an old scrap car like you said and use this or similar remote. They would both use 12v so that they can use the same power source.

https://www.amazon.com/Solidremote-...2201&sr=8-44&keywords=automatic+window+opener


Or go with this https://www.amazon.com/Universal-Co...rd_wg=S2oMq&psc=1&refRID=EC8ANSKBBN1Z48NNE7S0


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Maybe something like this?

Motorized Openers for Windows, Skylights, Vents


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm thinking keep it simple, and just open the doors. But, if you say it needs to come out a few inches, so you can see the bottom of the screen, I'm thinking raise the TV a bit, perhaps even tilt it a bit forward. Open the doors by hand, before going to bed, close them when you get up. A TV remote would then be all the fancy you would need. And that way would would make it a whole lot simpler to change out the TV if it dies.

Just struck me. If you decide you want the TV to come out a few inches, no problem, put it on a platform you pull out by hand. Push it back in. Simple, inexpensive, and nothing to go out of whack.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

A pair of drawer slides, a platform, and maybe a nice piece of trim (optional).

Pull it out - push it in.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Or mount it to the back of the cabinet and though to the wall...
https://www.primecables.ca/p-337812...ing-tv-wall-mount-for-37-to-70-flat-panel-tvs
This is the one we bought for the 55" TV. It's amazingly well built; no idea how they can build it for that price (I feel like I should send them more money...)
Smooth as silk, pulling in and out.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm sorry, but all the "pull me push you" ideas have failed the competition entry standards.
These doors stick out wide. Anyone falling asleep watching the Tv will bash their heads when they get up for a midnight comfort break.

Once I have the system figured out, i will fit a timer so that it all retracts out of the way at 1 am.

Dont have a pic of my bedroom (I aint that kinky), but this wall is just a solid mass of doors, all built into the space so nothing can be altered without ripping everything out.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

The retracting door thing is readily available hardware...pretty common. Over here. 
The keyword for searching is 'flipping' as in 'flipping door slides (or hinges). 

https://www.richelieu.com/ca/en/cat...-1172-flipper-door-slide/1008641/sku-T1172G18

https://www.richelieu.com/ca/en/cat...slides/series-1172-flipper-door-slide/1008641
https://www.richelieu.com/ca/en/cat...lipper-door-slides/1003612?sort=&nbPerPage=48

Some illustrations...
EZ Pocket Door System-Pocket Door Slide | Rockler Woodworking and Hardware


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

MEBCWD said:


> Get the window motor from an old scrap car like you said and use this or similar remote. They would both use 12v so that they can use the same power source.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Solidremote-...2201&sr=8-44&keywords=automatic+window+opener
> 
> ...


I am working on a project as we type that will physically lock my garage door. It uses a linear actuator and a remote control system which includes the controllers and remotes. Linear actuators can be had in all sizes and capacities. Mine only has a two inch stroke. Kinda noisy though. Might wake up the baby! :surprise::grin:

To control it, I am using the one linked below but you would only need a 2 channel controller - one channel would extend the actuator and the other channel would reverse the polarity and retract the actuator. 12volts. Like the one Mike linked to above.

My control system
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01A6VOVJ8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

And the actuator
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NM8H5TG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Actually I should have bought one that is not as powerful. I can't hold it back when it is extending!:surprise::surprise::surprise:

You might even be able to find a remote powered antenna from a car in the wrecking yard that would serve as the actuator.

I hope to get my project mounted soon. I have to cut a hole so the lock will be positioned just above the roller and will block the roller from moving upward if someone tries to open it. As you can see in the pictures, I am currently bench testing the set up.


----------



## bentbrent123 (Oct 23, 2011)

Bob

I know that they make vertical tv risers that lift out of a console. I have seen them in recreational vehicles and 5th wheel trailers. Perhaps the motor and slider mechanism could be adapted to push your tv forward and backward. That probably couldn't support the weight of the tv when extended, but at least it would provide the movement. You could also use drawer sliders to support the weight of the tv. Then perhaps use NickP's idea of the rounded corners to push the doors open, with spring loaded hinges to close them. Teflon slider pads on both the doors and drawer corners would prevent marring. Best wishes on your project.

Brent


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Brent, yup thats an option, but have you seen the price of those lifts? Damn sight more than the TV cost in this instance. I am planning on a much cheaper home made system because none of it will be seen.

Dont know if I'm the only one this happens to, but as soon as I get an idea I want to pursue, I get a 100 other small jobs crop up overnight to stop me having fun.
Well its happened again. Its going to be a few days before I can get back to this now.


----------



## tjervey (Aug 22, 2010)

A number of years ago, This Old House showed a built-in cabinet which lifted or hid a TV by remote control. It only went up and down, but if you could track down the manufacturer, they might have a readymade solution for you. The homespun approach is highly satisfying to the "maker" mentality (which I totally get), but may involve a learning curve and time delay that would frustrate me. It would likely involve adapting a similar product, metal machining, circuitry, electronics integration, trying motors that prove to be noisy or the wrong speed...

Know any mechanical engineers or machinists (brains & brawn)? McMaster-Carr is a great parts source for entering the maker rabbit hole.

I wish you the best.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, TJ; Welcome!

Bob lives in Cyprus (The Greek island). His access to DIY stuff is pretty limited apparently; hobby woodworking isn't big over there, and importing stuff is expensive.
By the way, what can we call you? I came up with TJ in lieu of any bio stuff...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I like the idea of the plarform on drawer slides. maybe the doors could be hooked to the platform with arms that would open/close the doors as the platform moves in and out.

Here are some actuators that might serve the purpose.

https://www.ebay.com/bhp/remote-control-actuator?rmvSB=true

Herb


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Bob, with all of the suggestions mentioned, I don't think you will have room for a TV...or clothes! :surprise::grin:


Good luck. Sometimes it is easy for us to just order online or head on over to our local woodworking stores (I have access to four in the Houston area - and several hardwood dealers) and not to mention the stuff sold in the big box stores.

Be sure and take some pics of your project. I for one, enjoy checking out everyone's project pictures.
Mike

PS. Possible ideas....

https://www.google.com/search?biw=1...0i13i30k1.0.3n-Pss30uXs#imgrc=2BO-tWIxZBdhgM:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I went with the ergonomic solution...I fall asleep on the couch, watching TV in the family room. No effort required.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Herb... Thats the name I was looking for . "Linear actuator" is what I need. Now I just have to find one within 2000 miles.

Mike... After a truly massive "decluttering" operation, we got cupboards empty all over the place.

The only reason i thought of this was since rebuilding the outside seating area, we have a small TV surplus to requirements. It has no saleable value, so rather than dump it i thought, bedroom TV.
From small seeds mighty trees do grow.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

My Dentist has one in the ceiling grid, so you can watch a program while he is working on your teeth. He can even switch over to a camera showing what he is doing in HD if you want.
Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Here is everything you need to know about automatic cabinet door openers, including the PDF's for installing.


Motor driven doors that move up and down vertically. | StorageMotion

Herb


----------

